# Halloween Fanatic...looking for Halloween Family Feud game to play with Adults



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Don't know much about Family Feud, but If you have a list of questions, you can post them and get answers from all of us. That should get you the point system you need.

Things you find in a coffin.
Things a witch uses.
Things seen on a full moon.*


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

hiyya and welcome  x


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome and great idea TK!!!!!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Things that Vampires fear.
Best Halloween movies of all time.
Costume you would wear for Halliween.
Something you would give tOTs.


----------



## pufnstuf (Oct 23, 2003)

I haven't done a Family Feud yet, but if you'd like to do a Newlywed Game or Match Game, you can grab questions at http://home.comcast.net/~fenugreek/Halloween/games/Halloween_games.htm.

Good luck with your party!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Pufnstuf: The questions from that site are funny! They would transfer easily to Family Feud.
What famous monster does your Significant Other look like first thing in the morning -- hahaha.
dch


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Um, I just did a search for "Halloween Family Feud" to see what questions I could find. The top link was -- this forum, in 2005! And 2007 and 2008. So a bunch of ideas right here. There were others, though.
G'nite
dch


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Signs your significant other is a vampire.
...or werewolf.


----------



## pufnstuf (Oct 23, 2003)

diajoh said:


> Pufnstuf: The questions from that site are funny! They would transfer easily to Family Feud.
> What famous monster does your Significant Other look like first thing in the morning -- hahaha.
> dch


Yeah, you can see we ended up recycling questions in some cases, luckily the memory of our guests made each year seem original!

I don't think the tough part with Family Feud is coming up with questions, so much as getting a large sample size for the "survey." When we got married a few years back, we did party games for that and had a Wedding Family Feud for our 2 families -- I made an online survey, and the folks on thenest.com ended up contributing the "answers"


----------



## r8chjc (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, I saw those too...but when I tried to go to them it didnt pan out for me. I am lazy and want the answers and questions all together, HAHAHA.


----------

